# DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOT MODELS TOO!



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

..............


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WILL POST PICS SOON !!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

yall do I am in LOLOW'S bike club from Dallas and we have model too


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

why start the topic if you aint ready to post pics :angry: :banghead:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

those are awesome


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 05:08 PM~5274771
> *those are awesome
> *



I know huh.............check out the detail


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

haha


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

:0  good job :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't like how they are all camo painted. You can hardly see them. LOL.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the third one, the paint is killer. Is that for sale?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: already bought it :biggrin: it's being shipped as is my money order


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: This is funny shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are some of the fuckin sickest models i've never seen!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn man, i got 500$ if you build me one just like the fifth one down :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2006, 09:26 PM~5276468
> *damn man, i got 500$ if you build me one just like the fifth one down :biggrin:
> *



_*you don't want that, that's a diecast I can sell you a real plastic one for half that price*_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ this whole topic


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: how did u make the 5th one the pinto wagon


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 19 2006, 11:46 PM~5276530
> *:thumbsup: how did u make the 5th one the pinto wagon
> *



I think thats a resin :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*NO IT"S DIECAST, HE GOT IT FROM <span style=\'color:red\'>RAMMERO*_</span></span>


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 20 2006, 12:29 AM~5276752
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO IT"S DIECAST, HE GOT IT FROM <span style=\'color:red\'>RAMMERO</span></span>
> *



My bad i was talking about the third one down...........didnt think Rammero would get rid of one of his Hot Cars :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"yo boys this me boys my cars. wats up boys"...LOLOL


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

"this my hot shit.......bring the hot cars boys" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 19 2006, 11:32 PM~5276479
> *you don't want that, that's a diecast I can sell you a real plastic one for half that price
> *



Damn Beto........ill take two of em :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 20 2006, 12:49 AM~5276803
> *"yo boys this me boys my cars. wats up boys"...LOLOL
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin: *I don't know about you guys, but I can see them!! Here I'll refresh the pic for you.. *:biggrin: 

AND HE CALLED THEM LOWLOWS
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Harold Weathervein (Apr 19, 2006)

huh1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 20 2006, 12:44 AM~5276787
> *My bad i was talking about the third one down...........didnt think Rammero would get rid of one of his Hot Cars :biggrin:
> *


I think you should get your eyes checked homie the third one down is the one I bought :biggrin: 
and you know damn well I aint buying no pinche pinto :angry: :barf: :nono: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 20 2006, 04:18 AM~5277082
> *I think you should get your eyes checked homie the third one down is the one I bought  :biggrin:
> and you know damn well I aint buying no pinche pinto  :angry:  :barf:  :nono:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *



pimp my pinto. LOL. 


This topic has more replys than most topics with CARS in them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2006, 04:54 AM~5277132
> *pimp my pinto. LOL.
> This topic has more replys than most topics with CARS in them
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_I THINK I HAD THAT KIT IN THE 70'S_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 20 2006, 06:45 PM~5282710
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*That Pinto ain't shit check out my new ride. I call it "VISI"*_</span>


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:roflmao: i like the paint job


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 21 2006, 08:51 PM~5290376
> *:roflmao:  i like the paint job
> *


It's a new color I mixed up "inVISABLE" by *betoscustoms* I sell that to, place your order now.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 09:21 PM~5290192
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>That Pinto ain't shit check out my new ride. I call it "VISI"</span>
> 
> 
> *


This shit is seriously funny... LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 09:56 PM~5290420
> *It's a new color I mixed up "inVISABLE" by betoscustoms I sell that to, place your order now.
> *


i would like two cases.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 10:21 PM~5290192
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>That Pinto ain't shit check out my new ride. I call it "VISI"</span>
> 
> 
> *



Damn Beto..........i thought we agreed not to show anyone yet :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 21 2006, 10:12 PM~5290532
> *Damn Beto..........i thought we agreed not to show anyone yet :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:uh: _*SORRY, I COULDN'T WAIT *_:uh: 
_*UH, UH, 3 WHEELIN, WHAT'S ZUP, I'M GONNA TAKE FIRST IN NORWALK, WATCH OUT HOMIES!!!!*_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

your giving away all the secrets homie :nono:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 10:33 PM~5290652
> *:uh: SORRY, I COULDN'T WAIT :uh:
> UH, UH, 3 WHEELIN, WHAT'S ZUP, I'M GONNA TAKE FIRST IN NORWALK, WATCH OUT HOMIES!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love the last pic great work :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

you must be a magician too cuz I dont see how in the hell those wheels are balancing themselves up like that!!!..lol


----------



## Draginchains (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 10:33 PM~5290652
> *:uh: SORRY, I COULDN'T WAIT :uh:
> UH, UH, 3 WHEELIN, WHAT'S ZUP, I'M GONNA TAKE FIRST IN NORWALK, WATCH OUT HOMIES!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 22 2006, 01:18 PM~5292816
> *you must be a magician too cuz I dont see how in the hell those wheels are balancing themselves up like that!!!..lol
> *


_*See the four wammy pumps and aircraft dumps? OG STYLE!!*_


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 22 2006, 04:12 PM~5293089
> *See the four wammy pumps and aircraft dumps? OG STYLE!!
> *



I see em :biggrin: are u running filters


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

why cant i see any of the pics damnit


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Apr 22 2006, 04:38 PM~5293191
> *why cant i see any of the pics damnit
> *



your joking right :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damnn , betos pimpin in that glasshouse , so clean , you cant even see it....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 22 2006, 05:02 PM~5293285
> *damnn , betos pimpin in that glasshouse , so clean , you cant even see it....
> *



i think its a 58 impala conv....but i could be wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

clean ..... real clean.... either way.....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 22 2006, 05:06 PM~5293294
> *clean ..... real clean.... either way.....
> *



true


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hahaha, you mofos are crazy!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Apr 22 2006, 03:38 PM~5293191
> *why cant i see any of the pics damnit
> *


Here let me help out your eye site  :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

FINALLY A PIC!!!!!! SORRY, BUT DAMN THIS POST BLEW UP!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Draginchains (Apr 22, 2006)

nice paint is that gel pen pinstripping


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2/dl48qi.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

JUST THA BASE COAT!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draginchains_@Apr 22 2006, 06:43 PM~5293987
> *nice paint is that gel pen pinstripping
> *



YES


----------



## Draginchains (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 22 2006, 06:46 PM~5294001
> *YES
> *


what brand did you use and where you pick it up


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

its about time :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WILL POST MORE PICS REAL SOON , TOO BUSY WORKING ON MY REAL CAR!!!!

OLD PIC!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

NEW PIC OF MY RIDE!!!! "RIDIN DIRTY"


[img=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5947/majestixpicnic71lr.jpg]


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*PLASTIC MODELS ONLY!!!!*_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey draginchains The gel pens i use @Minidreams Inc. are mastand made they come from walmart and are 6 pins to a pack ! The best 1s to get are the MILKY or the PASTAL the metal flakes dont work to good for me Heres a look at 1 i did!








you can see more pics of this car in 
Minidreams 70 impala NO FREE SPACE 
After This week the car now belong to BETO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 your selling your cars homie whats up on your bug i want it give me a price :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2006, 07:06 PM~5294093
> *Hey draginchains The gel pens i use @Minidreams Inc. are mastand made they come from walmart and are 6 pins to a pack ! The best 1s to get are the MILKY or the PASTAL  the metal flakes dont work to good for me  Heres a look at 1 i did!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT BITCH IS BADD ASSS!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2006, 06:06 PM~5294093
> *Hey draginchains The gel pens i use @Minidreams Inc. are mastand made they come from walmart and are 6 pins to a pack ! The best 1s to get are the MILKY or the PASTAL  the metal flakes dont work to good for me  Heres a look at 1 i did!
> 
> 
> ...


is their a pic of the pens that you use?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Beto had some items i wanted so we did a trade , the bug belongs to kustombuilder already we are doing trade aswhile ! Most of my kits i would 100.00 for build time and paint and what not but the right trade or the right price HELL EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE LOL!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 09:36 PM~5290658
> *
> *


_*I used a paint brush on this one.*_


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

no shit look at the lines :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and the runs...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 23 2006, 03:34 PM~5298784
> *and the runs...
> *



:biggrin:_* FOOL, WIPE YOUR GLASSES, THERE'S NO RUNS. IT'S THE CLEAR SHINNING. KRAZY LOCO...... *_:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my bad


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam primo... :0 that's some good clear. I got to try some of that invisible top coating .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

god damn ......a year later someone decided to reply to this???


whores


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats clean as hell beto


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

we just started on a few hoppers pics commin soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 20 2006, 10:07 PM~5282819
> *70'S</span>[/i]</span>
> *


your old :0


----------



## Cash (Oct 6, 2006)

Yall some funny mutha fukkas :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cash_@Jul 3 2007, 05:33 PM~8228415
> *Yall some funny mutha fukkas :roflmao:
> *



x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN THAT'S A BADASS CAR BETO.HOW MUCH TO PAINT ONE JUST LIKE IT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 8 2007, 02:08 AM~8257499
> *DAMN THAT'S A BADASS CAR BETO.HOW MUCH TO PAINT ONE JUST LIKE IT
> *


you coudlnt even afford to pay him to use that clear on a car youve painted.. that shit is top of the line, high quality shit..


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Do they have any more cars?? Hey Dallas lowriders R yall havin fun with tha hoppers and dancer yall bought from me??


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DONT KNOW WHO BOUGHT CARS FROM YOU BUT WE BEEN BUILDING SOME HOPPERS THAT HIT BACK BUMPER IN ONE HIT. PS BUILD SOME MORE SO WE CAN COMPETE IN HOPPING AT THE TEXAS SHOWS. DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I sold 5 to yall I sold my green 64 hopper to that one dude that has that 4door62 impala.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0 sold to dude w/62 four door :0 


i guess i better make a model car too :cheesy: im going to the store dammit ill post pics later...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:cheesy: well i got one,pics coming later,,





:angry: paint an sprayer messed up the whole car :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes it messed up,,,, :angry: dam cheap airbrush can shittttt, well i guess i'll sand this baby down then hit a new color either 2day or 2marrow


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that color is pretty hot though.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 24 2007, 12:43 PM~8633113
> *that color is pretty hot though.....
> *



hell yes!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats the cleanest paint yob iv seen. love how the chrome came out.


[/quote]


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks locos , ill post some new shit within these few days


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

martin just wait till we start painting models again bro
but that is starting to look clean.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks vato :cheesy: , i aint done yet, i hate the way they made these new wheels :angry: , u gotta poke the shit since there isnt a hole for the axle :uh:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Bombs!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 10:11 AM~9620253
> *Nice Bombs!
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDER STYLE PUTOS!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jan 6 2008, 11:50 AM~9620854
> *
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDER STYLE PUTOS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*
ELC DAWG!!!! & THA LAC!!!!*_


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jan 6 2008, 11:54 AM~9620883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Elc Dawg & Tha Lac? Wasn't that a TV show in the '80s? :biggrin: 

Those look good man, need more pics though man, post 'em up!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*KANDY BRANDYWINE W/ PATTERNS!!!*_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS BRINGING LOTS OF NEW MODELS OUT THIS YEAR TEXAS BUILDERS GET READY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

KEEP UP THE CRAFTMNSHIP FELLAS!!!! IS THAT HOUSE OF KOLOR???????????????


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Jan 6 2008, 03:17 PM~9622073
> *KEEP UP THE CRAFTMNSHIP FELLAS!!!! IS THAT HOUSE OF KOLOR???????????????
> *


YESIR :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: loookin hella clean vatos.....see if i come around ta building one of those muthasuckazz.......bitches are badd.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

all painted by sic713?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 10:22 AM~9629880
> *:angry:
> *


What are you pissed about?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some clean rides bro , nice


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:42 AM~9628183
> *all painted by sic713?
> *



NO SIR, WE PAINT OUR OWN!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jan 7 2008, 12:04 PM~9630537
> *NO SIR, WE PAINT OUR OWN!!!!
> *


damn right we paint our own!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 8 2008, 07:12 AM~9638035
> *
> 
> Very nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice paint jobs guys


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2008, 08:17 PM~9643607
> *Nice paint jobs guys
> *


 :biggrin: thanks!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

271.photobucket.com/albums/jj155/g-ealba/21.jpg[/IMG]
























































just some more projects


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 6 2008, 09:52 AM~9620133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 6 2008, 09:49 AM~9620120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 6 2008, 04:37 PM~9622729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

models are lookin bad ass homies. im lovin the 55 wagon. keep up the good work.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 29 2008, 06:30 AM~10760719
> *models are lookin bad ass homies. im lovin the 55 wagon. keep up the good work.
> *



THATS THE MODEL PREZ "J.T.'S" :biggrin: 


RIDIN DIRTY 64!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 29 2008, 03:37 PM~10764679
> *THATS THE MODEL PREZ "J.T.'S"    :biggrin:
> RIDIN DIRTY 64!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ha ha thats funny shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lookin good dallas

from squid from knights of pleasure from austni

yall makin it to san marcos tomarrow


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice paint jobs homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey i might as well bump this thread.....

TTT









































:uh: nice work homies..... but give us some progress not just a bump


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES A BUMP, NEW PICS COMIN SOON SORRY FOR THE WAIT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how'd yall do?(thorphes)
not sure if yall seen mine. they where inside by the concert on that table. spining on the turntables


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10799783
> *HERES A BUMP, NEW PICS COMIN SOON SORRY FOR THE WAIT
> *


you didn't get it do you? save the bump for some updates  who wants know you're gonna post something "soon" next time just post it


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

JUST BUILT!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

JUST WANT TO LET YALL KNOW IM BUILDING A 63 IMPALA RADICAL ITS COMIN OUT NICE SO LOOK OUT DALLAS LOWRIDERS MODEL CAR CLUB IS COMIN OUT IN FULL FORCE JUST LIKE THE CAR AND BIKE CLUB. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you doin it 4 the wego tour next year


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 11 2008, 09:01 PM~10851254
> *JUST WANT TO LET YALL KNOW IM BUILDING A 63 IMPALA RADICAL ITS COMIN OUT NICE SO LOOK OUT DALLAS LOWRIDERS MODEL CAR CLUB IS COMIN OUT IN FULL FORCE JUST LIKE THE CAR AND BIKE CLUB. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>WILL POST PICS SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WEGO HERE WE COME ROLLIN IN DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 18 2008, 11:18 PM~10902821
> *WEGO HERE WE COME ROLLIN IN DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2 homie next year......
you showin them at every show?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

yessir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10912814
> *yessir :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: me to. you might have seen some this year. in victoria and san marcus
caddy and 61?


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

*look what i found while packing for our new home* !!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

say dallas

i;ve been thinking. since where all doing a model for the tour next year(me you ro's.)why dont we all do a build off, instead of just showing them,. lets do a build off and get to talk to 1 another. start on the same date(better if this year) and show it 1st show.

im just putting it out there

i mean its better for all of us you know, get to make homies yet doing a good hobby

we all need to meet up if we are down. kit of choice e total


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2008, 12:46 AM~10946097
> *say dallas
> 
> i;ve been thinking. since where all doing a model for the tour next year(me you ro's.)why dont we all do a build off, instead of just showing them,. lets do a build off and get to talk to 1 another. start on the same date(better if this year) and show it 1st show.
> ...


SHIT I AIN'T NEVER BEEN IN ONE OF THOSE BUILD OFF THINGS, PM ME ON LIKE WHAT TO DO CUZ IT SOUNDS BAD ASS IM DOWN.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HERE'S THE 63 I MENTIONED NOT DONE YET THOUGH.


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:.....KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK ....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JUST ANOTHER PROJECT DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 25 2008, 06:47 PM~10951584
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 30 2008, 03:45 PM~10983084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

MY 62 IMPALA CONVERTABLE


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice stuff bro


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

ZENITH RAFFLE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11028788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sorry computer was down but 6 duece is done will post pics later.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 8 2008, 08:20 PM~10826179
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0  this is the herdest 90'd lac I've seen in a minute!!!!more pics of it please, much props to everybody down in texas its alot of other clean cars in here too :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 23 2008, 08:08 AM~11157444
> *sorry computer was down but 6 duece is done will post pics later.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 29 2008, 03:50 PM~11208728
> *:uh:
> *



I WANNA SEE PICS OF THE DEUCE PLEASE.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 5 2008, 06:59 PM~11268653
> *I WANNA SEE PICS OF THE DEUCE PLEASE.
> *


anybody bringing any models next week to longview :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres one that im workin on..


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2008, 06:19 PM~11268846
> *anybody bringing any models next week to longview :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



you know it.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 5 2008, 09:13 PM~11270686
> *you know it.
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I might have to send sum out there too! just to make it more interesting! :biggrin: Wats up Dallas Lowriders??


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

these are sum of the models goin to longview. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0 cool. i wont be the only 1 bringing some


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 5 2008, 09:41 PM~11271020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my line up for the weekend


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey guys how come yall didnt take the models out???


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2008, 07:53 PM~11309670
> *hey guys how come yall didnt take the models out???
> *



NAH BRO WE WERE BUT, I GUESS WE WERE IN A RUSH AN JUST FORGOT EM BUT NEXT SHOW FA SHO WE'LL HAVE EM THERE. OH YEAH NICE BIKE BRO.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11309805
> *NAH BRO WE WERE BUT, I GUESS WE WERE IN A RUSH AN JUST FORGOT EM BUT NEXT SHOW FA SHO WE'LL HAVE EM THERE. OH YEAH NICE BIKE BRO.
> *


thanks bro. i bearly got the forks on them like last week! congrats on cleanin house out there dude. all the heard was .... dallas lowriders......dallas lowriders!

cool. ill bring mine out the rest of the tour to 

that happend to me. i got to the show and my turntables for the models and the accessories were at home by the door


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11309876
> *thanks bro. i bearly got the forks on them like last week! congrats on cleanin house out there dude. all the heard was .... dallas lowriders......dallas lowriders!
> 
> cool. ill bring mine out the rest of the tour to
> *



PRECIATE IT AND THOSE FORKS STAND OUT DIRTY STYLE.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

temple show expect model cars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 16 2008, 10:33 AM~11358794
> *temple show expect model cars!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 19 2008, 12:30 PM~11382364
> *x2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

damn rainy day iwonder what to build !!!!!
























































i know a hopper ! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

hopper is done!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TEMPLE,TX HERE WE COME......HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH




AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

heh heh heh!!!!!!!!!!! ja ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!! here comes the dallas lowriders model car line up!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11421914
> *heh heh heh!!!!!!!!!!! ja ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!! here comes the dallas lowriders model car line up!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Wat up mayne!!! See ya Tommorrow bro!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11421921
> *Wat up mayne!!! See ya Tommorrow bro!
> *


  hope to see that game over and rollin malo maybe.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 23 2008, 10:15 PM~11421961
> *  hope to see that game over and rollin malo maybe.
> *


 :0 :0 
ill be takin some out to. :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: . same ol 1's. waitin to bust out at magnificos :0 .... hope to meet yall up there.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HEH HEH HEH

I DONT KNOW Y I CANT STOP SEEING GOLD


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11421987
> *HEH HEH HEH
> 
> I DONT KNOW Y I CANT STOP SEEING GOLD
> *


gold gold gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :nicoderm:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11421986
> *:0  :0
> ill be takin some out to. :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . same ol 1's. waitin to bust out at magnificos :0 .... hope to meet yall up there.
> *


awready u know this mayne!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Aug 23 2008, 09:15 PM~11421961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11422095
> *Maybe!! :0
> 
> I kno me too!!!!  :nicoderm:
> ...


how did you do that!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DAMN 4TH PAGE COME ON NOW I THINK IM GUNNA BUILD SUMTHIN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

all gold</span>


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wut it Dew homiez!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HOPE YALL READY 4 THE 09


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 29 2008, 08:22 PM~12290921
> *HOPE YALL READY 4 THE 09
> *


Not quite ready for 2009 just yet.

I am ready to actually see some pics of this "six fo" though.


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

713 in tha house homies


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Nov 29 2008, 08:47 PM~12291060
> *713 in tha house homies
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12291023
> *Not quite ready for 2009 just yet.
> 
> I am ready to actually see some pics of this "six fo" though.
> *












NOT DONE YET LOOKS WAY BETTER IN PERSON I COULDNT GET A GOOD PIC.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HERE TO SAY TINGOS INTERIORS WILL BE EXCLUSIVLY SHOWN ON THIS TOPIC AN L.U.G.K. FROM NOW ON


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 21 2010, 11:59 AM~19384687
> *HERE TO SAY TINGOS INTERIORS WILL BE EXCLUSIVLY SHOWN ON THIS TOPIC AN L.U.G.K. FROM NOW ON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

3 MORE NEW MODELS COMIN SOON 

2 MONTES LS

AND A 66 IMPALA


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

come on with it.put it down for the D-town


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

already dats wuz up DTOWN! say those builds are nice homies much props! :wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Jan 17 2011, 12:45 PM~19619597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

